# Neeeeeewwwwdddsssss (NSFW-ish)



## rexbobcat (Oct 26, 2014)

The lighting in my apartment is nice. And the walls don't have that stupid 1950's esque fake wood molding.





Kinda wish the left arm wasn't in this one but I photoshopped it out and it looks weird so I'm kind of glad it's there just for the sake of naturalness(??)


----------



## mmaria (Oct 27, 2014)

oh love these!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 27, 2014)

nipple hair you could carpet your dining room with


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 27, 2014)

mmaria said:


> oh love these!


Thanks! It's a bit different than my normal stuff so I'm glad I got a response. Lol


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 27, 2014)

Braineack said:


> nipple hair you could carpet your dining room with


 
"Winter is coming."


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 27, 2014)

I like the lighting, and they seem like an overall good set!


----------



## mmaria (Oct 28, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > oh love these!
> ...


I like your semi-nudes or however it's called... still remember that black guy (dancer) you shot. Just beautiful 

I'm not used to look at men's bodies this way and these photographs give me some weird sensations. Sensuality is not something I associate with men, and your photographs are sensual. I love them because of that and because I react on the way how you shot and chose to present them.

keep shooting and posting


----------



## Forkie (Oct 28, 2014)

Cor, what I wouldn't do to ya!  

Like these - good lighting and nicely, subtly separated from the background.  Not an easy thing to do well - especially self portraits.  Good work.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 29, 2014)

mmaria said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...



Thank you! The male nude in art has always been a strange thing. In the past, the sensual part of the male nude has often been just a subtext or a suggestion, but not overt. However, the female form in art has been sensualized/sexualized to some extent all throughout history. You have La Olimpia, for example, which is a famous (and often replicated) painting by Manet. It's a nude woman lying on a bed, however, certain details have been placed in the image to signify that she is a prostitute. Then there's "Dejeuner sur l'herbe," (also by Manet) featuring a woman nude in a park among a group of clothed men. And there's "Les Demoiselles d'Avignon" by Picasso, featuring, again,  female prostitutes. The list goes on and on.

In photography especially it seems that the female nude is prominent. If you search "fine art nude photography" on Google, almost every image is of nude women. It seems that often, depending on how much is shown, the sensual female nude in photography is more likely to be considered fine art, while the sensual male nude is more likely to be considered porn...Or just...not as artistic maybe (??).

Maybe it's because the art world is still dominated by mostly men, or maybe men are just more visually stimulated by the human form, thus making the female nude much more popular/marketable? I don't know.

What I'm saying is that it's understandable that you wouldn't consider the male nude to be sensual, since it's not nearly as popular as portrayals of female sensuality/sexuality. I'm glad you like the photos and that they gave you a different perspective on things. 

(I'm not an art buff, however, so my interpretations and speculations are only based on what I know of classical art. Take them with a grain of salt.  )


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have this vague impression that well known/respected male nudes are sculpture. Somehow it's OK to carve a naked dude out of marble but not to paint one.

Maybe. Pretty effed up if true.


----------



## snerd (Oct 29, 2014)

"The male body is so.............. utilitarian." - Elaine Benes


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kdthomas (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice work ... I like the satiny highlights, and the bronzey skin texture ... the gradual falloff toward the bottom of the frame.

I'm normally not a fan of a lot of midtones, but this really works well for me


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 30, 2014)

snerd said:


> "The male body is so.............. utilitarian." - Elaine Benes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro



Maybe that's what makes it great - something different than the "classical" beauty of the female form? I mean, it's not like there's any shortage of black and white boobs and butts (shot, typically, by 40 year old men)


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 30, 2014)

snerd said:


> "The male body is so.............. utilitarian." - Elaine Benes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro



Duplicate post


----------



## kdthomas (Oct 31, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Maybe that's what makes it great - something different than the "classical" beauty of the female form?



That was one of the things I loved about Mapplethorpe ... he could make shots of males just as aesthetically pleasing as females.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 31, 2014)

Great photography Rex. And you're right. it breaks out of the norm. Nice art work.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 31, 2014)

I really like the second one but the framing of the first seems off a bit. I see the bumps on the left but there is no balancing curve or anything on the right; it looks truncated a bit.

Great tones and conversion.


----------



## photogirl09 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi so Im pretty new to this forum and I wasnt sure exactly how to start my own, but the question I have is pretty close to this topic so Ill just post it here.  
Quite recently and several times in the past I have been asked to do nude male shoots.  As a female photographer, I generally pass up these types of shoots.  Because i question the motives, safety and i want to stay away from porn shoots and keep my work genuinely artistic.  Recently Ive been asked to do a male and im considering taking on this shoot but he wants to do it errect.  any ideas on how to keep this classy and should i be concerned or stay away from people approaching me for these types of shoots. 

Also nice job on the photos!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 13, 2014)

photogirl09 said:


> Hi so Im pretty new to this forum and I wasnt sure exactly how to start my own, but the question I have is pretty close to this topic so Ill just post it here.
> Quite recently and several times in the past I have been asked to do nude male shoots.  As a female photographer, I generally pass up these types of shoots.  Because i question the motives, safety and i want to stay away from porn shoots and keep my work genuinely artistic.  Recently Ive been asked to do a male and im considering taking on this shoot but he wants to do it errect.  any ideas on how to keep this classy and should i be concerned or stay away from people approaching me for these types of shoots.
> 
> Also nice job on the photos!



IMO,  this guy went by classy about ten minutes ago.
This just sounds wrong.
And, unless this guy is much, much more virile than I am, there is one one r in erect.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 14, 2014)

photogirl09 said:


> Hi so Im pretty new to this forum and I wasnt sure exactly how to start my own, but the question I have is pretty close to this topic so Ill just post it here.
> Quite recently and several times in the past I have been asked to do nude male shoots.  As a female photographer, I generally pass up these types of shoots.  Because i question the motives, safety and i want to stay away from porn shoots and keep my work genuinely artistic.  Recently Ive been asked to do a male and im considering taking on this shoot but he wants to do it errect.  any ideas on how to keep this classy and should i be concerned or stay away from people approaching me for these types of shoots.
> 
> Also nice job on the photos!



Well thank you.

Yeah, I'd be wary of a situation like this. I mean, you can be somewhat artful about it. I'm not sure classy would be the right word, since I don't think I can picture a situation where an erect phallus is classy. 

I can provide you a link to some people who do erotic fine art nudes if you'd like.

However, as Traveler said, the way you described this sounds a bit...bad. I mean, I've had friends who do nude modeling for life drawing classes, but I've never had one ask me casually ask me to shoot those specific shots like that. It sounds like the guy might have an ulterior motive, especially if you don't personally know him. 

If you do decide to do the shoot, be sure to have someone else there with you. If you can't find anyone who would be comfortable with it and if you're not comfortable with it, pass it up. No reason in putting yourself in a potentially dangerous situation just because a guy wanted some photos of his boner.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dude, you got some serious talent!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Nov 14, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > nipple hair you could carpet your dining room with
> ...


Haha you guys are funny )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Nov 14, 2014)

photogirl09 said:


> Hi so Im pretty new to this forum and I wasnt sure exactly how to start my own, but the question I have is pretty close to this topic so Ill just post it here.
> Quite recently and several times in the past I have been asked to do nude male shoots.  As a female photographer, I generally pass up these types of shoots.  Because i question the motives, safety and i want to stay away from porn shoots and keep my work genuinely artistic.  Recently Ive been asked to do a male and im considering taking on this shoot but he wants to do it errect.  any ideas on how to keep this classy and should i be concerned or stay away from people approaching me for these types of shoots.
> 
> Also nice job on the photos!



Erect??? lol

Why erect?? That's so porn hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forkie (Nov 14, 2014)

photogirl09 said:


> Hi so Im pretty new to this forum and I wasnt sure exactly how to start my own, but the question I have is pretty close to this topic so Ill just post it here.
> Quite recently and several times in the past I have been asked to do nude male shoots.  As a female photographer, I generally pass up these types of shoots.  Because i question the motives, safety and i want to stay away from porn shoots and keep my work genuinely artistic.  Recently Ive been asked to do a male and im considering taking on this shoot but he wants to do it errect.  any ideas on how to keep this classy and should i be concerned or stay away from people approaching me for these types of shoots.
> 
> Also nice job on the photos!



Nudes generally are not considered sexual, but since he wants specifically to do it erect, it sounds as though he sees it as sexual.  Offer to do it, but tell him you'll have a male assistant with you.  See if he's still interested.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 14, 2014)

photogirl09 said:


> Hi so Im pretty new to this forum and I wasnt sure exactly how to start my own, but the question I have is pretty close to this topic so Ill just post it here.
> Quite recently and several times in the past I have been asked to do nude male shoots.  As a female photographer, I generally pass up these types of shoots.  Because i question the motives, safety and i want to stay away from porn shoots and keep my work genuinely artistic.  Recently Ive been asked to do a male and im considering taking on this shoot but he wants to do it errect.  any ideas on how to keep this classy and should i be concerned or stay away from people approaching me for these types of shoots.
> 
> Also nice job on the photos!



There can be some outstanding erotic art where a male is erect (for instance, a post above cited Mapplethorpe).  But here's the deal...you've passed up shooting male nudes (for a bunch of reasons) and now someone is asking you to shoot a concept that--unless done very well--will be porn.  This concept he's asking for is best done by someone who has a lot of experience shooting art nudes or erotic art.  Otherwise, you're going to feel tawdry and/or unsafe and you're going to produce work that is soft-core porn.  That's not a statement about your work or ability as a photographer.  That's the reality of shooting a concept where the margin for error (between art and porn) is small...much smaller than just shooting a nude (male or female) that is artistic or porn or just boorish.  That's my advice.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 14, 2014)

photogirl09 said:


> Hi so Im pretty new to this forum and I wasnt sure exactly how to start my own, but the question I have is pretty close to this topic so Ill just post it here.
> Quite recently and several times in the past I have been asked to do nude male shoots.  As a female photographer, I generally pass up these types of shoots.  Because i question the motives, safety and i want to stay away from porn shoots and keep my work genuinely artistic.  Recently Ive been asked to do a male and im considering taking on this shoot but he wants to do it errect.  any ideas on how to keep this classy and should i be concerned or stay away from people approaching me for these types of shoots.



Give it the 10 foot barge pole treatment (no pun intended).
Even as a male photographer I wouldn't consider a request like this, even if I knew the subject and was absolutely sure of his motives. I wouldn't want my good name associated with images that _could be considered as_ porn. 
If you are a young and attractive female my instincts (as male of mature years with some knowledge of my fellow males) are that this person's intentions are less than honourable. i.e. 99.9% chance that he's a perv.


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 14, 2014)

An erection isn't necessarily porn. It is pretty necessarily sexual, I'm not really seeing any way around that.

Still, it could be commentary. It could be erotica. Fine art's gonna be tough, but not impossible.

If you're interested, I'd dig pretty deeply into the guy's motives, and I'd make sure there's a chaperone. Honestly, when people of opposite sex who don't know one another are working together for the first time, there should always be a chaperone if possible. It just takes  bunch of possibility for bad things, but much more likely, misunderstandings and social difficulties, off the table.

Don't buy the "shoot one erect cock and you've ruined your career" theory one bit, though. This isn't 1898 any more. Maybe if you live in a very small conservative town, or work for a church, or something. But outside obvious special cases, nobody gives much of a damn if you shot a bunch of orgies last year. It's a porny world.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 14, 2014)

Without judging the artistic merits, I am reminded of Mark Twains humorous observation concerning naked men. "Clothes make the man, a naked man has no standing in society."


----------

